# Mayweather or McGregor?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

McGregor-down and done in one! (if he even lasts that long?)


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

McGregor is gonna knock Mayweather old ass out

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm not a fan of Mayweather, he lives in Vegas and his arrogance can be suffocating, just like the tour promoting this circus. IMO, his undefeated record over a long career and blinding speed will humiliate and destroy the mouthy Irishman, but he'll make enough to retire and go away like Ronda Rousey.*


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Floyd wins by tko doesn't have enough power for a one punch ko but he doesn't have the skills speed defense footwork and ring intelligence to humiliate a guy who doesn't even have one fight in boxing and really land some clean shots to shut wm down by the 5 round


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

After this we need a rematch but in the octagon. Somehow that seems ridiculous but not so much the other way around. Anthony Joshua quickly learned something about experience a few moths back too & is why I think Floyd will win. Still gonna put money on McGregor just in case 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll put my money on McWeather!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If it ever went to the Octagon using MMA rules,it's Macgregor in like 20 seconds by submission.


----------



## 2xT (Jul 17, 2017)

I dunno...McGregor in the real world, but my money is on Mayweather to be pc...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Flatband said:


> If it ever went to the Octagon using MMA rules,it's Macgregor in like 20 seconds by submission.


Exactly. They should throw Mayweather in there and watch him cry

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

No money in the reverse scenario so McGregor did the logical thing. I was in a boxing gym a few years back. There was a student who was kick ass, ripped, fast, cock sure and wanted to take on his older and out of shape trainer. One day the trainer said, sod it let's go. We didn't know about it but there was suddenly an intensity coming from the ring. I kid you not. Not even a round and the trainee was down. The trainer was so damn tired but there was something obviously familiar and confident in the way he moved. McGregor doing this is like a ping pong star deciding to take on Pete Sampras.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Experience wins ....Floyd in three.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

As much as I like to see Mayweather get smashed, he's gonna win this easy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

If the body is trained for a specific style that might mean something. Boxing? Floyd. Lower body movement and architecture is not the same. In MMA its acting in boxing its supporting. My bet on Floyd, but it will be enjoyable anyway!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

McGregor, i cant stand Mayfeather


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dana White, by TKO, in round # doesn't matter...

Hard to believe this bout was sanctioned.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

CornDawg said:


> Dana White, by TKO, in round # doesn't matter...
> 
> Hard to believe this bout was sanctioned.


Really. What a farce.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

McGregor I hope.


----------

